
The Road to Openpilot 1.0 - kgraves
https://medium.com/@comma_ai/the-road-to-openpilot-1-0-33829ca94b0c
======
kgraves
comma.ai have also released a blogpost of their research team [0]

[https://medium.com/@comma_ai/towards-a-superhuman-driving-
ag...](https://medium.com/@comma_ai/towards-a-superhuman-driving-
agent-1f7391e2e8ec)

